# snowblower Size recomendations for my driveway



## byz250f (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey guys I am new to snowblowing...been running a quad with plow, tractor, or UTV for past few years. I do not have access to those tools this year.

Driveway is 33 x 50 by the garage area. Overall driveway length with circle turn around is 470ft long, and on average 12 ft wide. Some 11ft, and some open to 13 ft wide. Im in SE michigan, we get 100-140 inches of snow per year.

I bought a Cub Cadet 2x 524 WE from costco for $689 last week. Took me 6 swipes to do the driveway as long as I didnt get to much spillage. Machine starts and runs good. It did seem to bog down in 5th gear with 6 inches of snow on the ground. It took me 1 hour and 40 minutes first time, and 55 minutes the second time.

I was wondering would it make sense to jump to an *Ariends 28 or 30 inch deluxe model?
*
The 30 inch deluxe can be had as a 2015 left over model for $1200 new.

Just curious if there is any justification to do this over the cub cadet model. 

Simple math says that cub cadet 24 inch wide can do driveway in 6 swipes, the 30 inch deluxe model can do it in 4.8 swipes. 

On average I think I would probably have to do my driveway 12-20 times per year.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't think I can use anything smaller then 8hp, currently have a 10/29 that's great even in small driveway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byz250f (Dec 12, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> I don't think I can use anything smaller then 8hp, currently have a 10/29 that's great even in small driveway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cant find anything speficying what HP my model is...its a 208cc engine. How big is your driveway?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd assume the 524 is 5hp 24", 270cc is about 8 hp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byz250f (Dec 12, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> I'd assume the 524 is 5hp 24", 270cc is about 8 hp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh wow, so the 306 would be a big improvement.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yup, I may put my 10hp on A smaller cub cadet frame to have power steering and remote Shute control


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't get hung up on math - number of passes, etc.. Think about power, reliability, parts availability, warranty, dealer support, ease of storage, etc.


----------



## byz250f (Dec 12, 2016)

CO Snow said:


> Don't get hung up on math - number of passes, etc.. Think about power, reliability, parts availability, warranty, dealer support, ease of storage, etc.


fair enough...so would you go with Deluxe 28, or Deluxe 30?


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't get last years model in the Ariens line. This years model was redesigned and the axle was moved forward to better balance the machine and auto turn is much improved. I would recommend the Deluxe 24 mod #921045, Deluxe 28 SHO mod#921048. The Deluxe 28 mod#921046 is under powered due to the ratio of motor cc to bucket size. The Deluxe 28 SHO is a much better match with the a 306cc motor. If brand isn't an issue, I like the "TORO Power Max® HD 826 OXE (mod# 38805)" even though it only has a power-plant of 252cc, due to inherent design it's a highly rated product.
It falls in between the two Ariens and is a fantastic choice.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

as mentioned....dont get to involved in the math......you say 6 swipes vs 4.8 (5) swipes. that 5th swipe thing is actually 6 , with the last trip back to the house being a waste of time and fuel as your coming back not moving snow. i would move the cub along and get a more reliable, durable machine with more cc's. if time is a factor for you.


----------



## byz250f (Dec 12, 2016)

nwcove said:


> as mentioned....dont get to involved in the math......you say 6 swipes vs 4.8 (5) swipes. that 5th swipe thing is actually 6 , with the last trip back to the house being a waste of time and fuel as your coming back not moving snow. i would move the cub along and get a more reliable, durable machine with more cc's. if time is a factor for you.


I agree with you...thats kind of how I was seeing it. Unless I could get to 4 swipes anything more is really going to be 6 swipes. Im leaning towards picking up a 17 Deluxe 28 and get a 11% off coupon at Lowes.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

byz250f said:


> I agree with you...thats kind of how I was seeing it. Unless I could get to 4 swipes anything more is really going to be 6 swipes. Im leaning towards picking up a 17 Deluxe 28 and get a 11% off coupon at Lowes.


If you have lots of EOD that Deluxe 28 will struggle.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

all3939 said:


> If you have lots of EOD that Deluxe 28 will struggle.


Would a Platinum 30?


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I just bought a Toro 928 HD OHXE 252cc. I've only used it once. Fairly large area to clean. 
This is at 9200 feet in elevation in Colorado so power loss is a factor.
Snow was 3 to 6 inches with ice. 
Performed great and easy to maneuver.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

The Cub Cadet will serve you fine if you take care of it.

People around here are biased for no good reason. Personally I can't stand anything but trigger-control steering. Kinda funny how most high-end machines have been going that way (commercial machines are still staying away because they worry about durability, but that is a commercial machine in commercial use, as in 5-8 hours a day, every day non-stop for 5 years kind of use), just look at Simplicity, Cub Cadet/Troy-Bilt/Columbia, etc...

Nothing is better for ease-of-use for a homeowner.

A lot of the guys here would say a 30 year old Ariens or Toro is better than anything today. Go ahead, use any of those and use any of the newer machines, including the Cub Cadet you just bought. You will pick the newer machine any day of the week for the majority of snows and the few snows where the other machines *might* have a slight advantage are few and far between, or if they aren't you needed a bigger machine anyways.

Notice when you look you don't find 900 series Cub Cadets for sale used very often. Those are commercial grade Cub Cadets and they last quite a while so no-one wants to sell them.

What you do find used is plenty of Ariens machines that people bought way more machine than they needed. Same with Simplicity, there are a LOT of very heavy duty machines going for great deals used.

I would agree, the modern engines used are anemic in the configurations they want to sell left and right, such as the 24" configurations. Once you get into 28-30-32 inch setups that is when you get into decent sized motors with enough oomph to deal with real heavy snows.

Honestly, all the newer chinese engines everything but the Hondas are running have yet to prove themselves to be what the old-school Tecumseh engines are as far as longevity, and most people (outside of the lovers of the old on here) will want to upgrade to a new machine every 5-7-10 years or so and it doesn't matter at that point.

Fact of the matter is nothing will last and look like new and run like new if you don't take care of it well. I have seen Ariens totally beat up in 5 years that I would never consider, yet I have seen and bought Cub Cadets that are 5 years and even 10 years old that are in great condition because the owners took care of them.

If you want a "high-end" and want to spend the bucks, why even mess around, just buy a Honda. It will kill just about anything else for home use. If you want most bang for the buck, the Cub Cadet 528SWE (or newer called 2x 28" HD) or even the 3-stage 28" offering is hard to beat. Just make sure you lube everything well and properly and take care of it.

There are also the Toro offerings, but having looked at a bunch of them, I can't see the price premium. They have even more plastic than the Cub Cadets and the motor offerings seem somewhat anemic.

But all of this Ariens-fanboy stuff is pretty stupid. Simplicity makes some really nice machines as well in the same price ranges.


----------



## byz250f (Dec 12, 2016)

DennisP said:


> The Cub Cadet will serve you fine if you take care of it.
> 
> People around here are biased for no good reason. Personally I can't stand anything but trigger-control steering. Kinda funny how most high-end machines have been going that way (commercial machines are still staying away because they worry about durability, but that is a commercial machine in commercial use, as in 5-8 hours a day, every day non-stop for 5 years kind of use), just look at Simplicity, Cub Cadet/Troy-Bilt/Columbia, etc...
> 
> ...


Thats great information man...I really appreciate it. IF I do an ariens I want a 17 model with the changes they made to help with manueverability. I did notice today that the easy turn would be a nice option, as well as some more power. Maybe I should be happy with my $741 setup....I just cant help but wonder if being sucked into a Ariens deluxe 28 for $1000 would be worth it or not.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

fwiw I'll still like the ariens 24 platinum sho, a smaller bucket with a BIG engine and it is what I would have if I were buying new plus anything over 26" wide will not fit in my garage


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

all3939 said:


> Don't get last years model in the Ariens line. This years model was redesigned and the axle was moved forward to better balance the machine and auto turn is much improved. I would recommend the Deluxe 24 mod #921045, Deluxe 28 SHO mod#921048. The Deluxe 28 mod#921046 is under powered due to the ratio of motor cc to bucket size. The Deluxe 28 SHO is a much better match with the a 306cc motor. If brand isn't an issue, I like the "TORO Power Max® HD 826 OXE (mod# 38805)" even though it only has a power-plant of 252cc, due to inherent design it's a highly rated product.
> It falls in between the two Ariens and is a fantastic choice.


Don't overlook that by moving the axle forward and lightening the front they make the machine more likely to climb packed snow and EOD. That means more work and operator strain, trying to lift on the bars to counter the climbing. (Unless it's a tracked model.) Anyone have comparative experience with this yet?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

byz250f said:


> Maybe I should be happy with my $741 setup.


Yeah, it might make sense to run it for a season and see how it does in your situation. It would certainly put you in a better position to determine what you need and what you don't.


Did y'all get much snow last year?


----------



## byz250f (Dec 12, 2016)

uberT said:


> Yeah, it might make sense to run it for a season and see how it does in your situation. It would certainly put you in a better position to determine what you need and what you don't.
> 
> 
> Did y'all get much snow last year?


100 in last year, 140 year before that. Im not so concerned about snow amount as my driveway is 450 ft long and 12 wide. Just trying to determine if a 28 inch or 30 inch will do it faster and easier then my 24 inch and will it be a lot harder to maneuver.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I like a machine when the eng is overkill for the bucket size, 8-10hp on a 26in or smaller is what I look for


-efisher-


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I like HP. with 11hp for a 28in bucket on mine is great. I would like 11hp on a 24 in is I had my way with a 14in impeller.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

byz250f said:


> 100 in last year, 140 year before that.
> 
> 
> I'm not so concerned about snow amount as my driveway is 450 ft long and 12 wide.


 
Ahhh, I thought MI was in a snow drought last year. We sure were.


My thoughts tend to align with what the others are saying: smaller bucket with big torque 


I've owned a 26", two 28" machines and purchased the 24" SHO last year. I've never owned bigger than 28" cuz it won't fit thru my door when it's time to put things away. I tend to favor lightness and being nimble. OTOH, I can't say it takes any longer to clean up with the 24" machine vs. the 28" in my scenario. I try to keep the maneuverability in mind of a lighter machine that my wife or son might have to run in my absence. The 24" is the heaviest of my lot and you feel it when you are trying to move it around. Its weight is more biased to the front and it is noticeable.


If you're clearing a huge area, you go with the wider bucket, I guess. I think my drive is 225' long, typical width. However, I've got 400' of sidewalk I'm supposed to take care of and it makes no difference what the width is there because one pass out and one pass back cleans the whole business.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Troy-Built 4510, 420cc 45 inch









https://www.lowes.com/pd/Troy-Bilt-...er-with-Heated-Handles-and-Headlights/3255718

?

You really wouldn't have to clear the whole 12' width, no? But if you did I bet this would work.

Plus you'd have dualies, how cool is that...?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Power steering also, guess u need it with that... ****, it came my 24in cub cadet


-efisher-


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Troy-Built 4510, 420cc 45 inch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dualies are cool.....but no ! no! no ! .......unless it comes with a free shovel of course.....then id be all over it.:icon_whistling:


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> Power steering also, guess u need it with that... ****, it came my 24in cub cadet
> 
> 
> -efisher-




Well that wasn't worth the ****.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byz250f (Dec 12, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> Well that wasn't worth the ****.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine doesnt have power steering.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't think they all had it.. by power steering I mean the handle triggers... just making sure


-efisher-


----------

